# Meth Questions



## illiad989 (Jul 27, 2009)

*meth injection trouble shooting?*

I have a 2006 GLI and I just bought a snow stg 2 kit . I am planing on running 50/50 mix but, With the APR software should i just continue running the 93 octane mode or should I run the 100 octane mode with the meth injection?


_Modified by illiad989 at 6:10 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vwvortex+search&l=1


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: meth injection trouble shooting? (illiad989)*

your the only one that can answer that. log it and see how the car reacts with the 100 octane file and 93 pump with w/m. i wouldnt thing that there wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## illiad989 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the tip.


----------

